# diz is 4 all my smokers (red & mef)



## cookin (May 24, 2009)

red and meth back again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KduzaUb0iGM&feature=related

listened to the whole album don't think its as good as the first one but this track is sick

they use a little bit of autotune on some other songs lol. i don't mind autotune but thats gonna piss alot of people off


----------



## Mysticlown150 (May 24, 2009)

Red and Meth using autotune? now you know that must be just to sell albums...


----------



## cookin (May 24, 2009)

nah man i mean they don't use it shit loads like one hook haelss someone e using it and redman uses it for like a couple of lines and mef uses it for like a sec. that probably did influence them though lol


----------



## kapachow (Jul 12, 2009)

fucking great song


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Jul 14, 2009)

that whole cd go nasty bro


----------

